# Pout Makeup Brand Discontinued in the US.



## BloodMittens (Oct 7, 2007)

Except at Pure Beauty Stores around the country. 

Pout is no longer available at Sephora, Victoria's Secret or any other retail stores except for Pure Beauty Stores and one Zoes store. It's also NOT available on the websites. D:

This is NEW to me! I just found this out when I went on a run to Victoria's Secret in Oakbrook and noticed the entire fixture of Pout was not only empty, it was completely GONE.

I think you can still get Pout at the VS.com website, but not at Sephora.com

This is a sad day for me D: I love Pout.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Please delete this thread, I didn't know I pressed the button twice!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 8, 2007)

That sucks- I wanted to try their lipglosses.


----------



## Deena (Oct 8, 2007)

That really sucks, I love Pout too! I wonder if I can still find it at canadian Sephoras


----------



## anamarta (Oct 8, 2007)

I also love Pout... I'm so sad...

I absolutely adore their Radiant Foundation and Blushes, the new Shimmer Swirls, some of the eyeshadow duos are great too...

I went by the flagship store in Covent Garden this weekend and the MUA told me their closing down completely, also closing in the UK. The website will be working while they still have stock, so I don't know if they're doing final sales in the UK.

I had hopes they were only pulling out of the US but no, they're closing down completely...

Oh so sad :-(


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 8, 2007)

go to their uk website www.pout.co.uk they might be able to ship internationally

EDIT: they ship worldwide


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anamarta* 

 
_I also love Pout... I'm so sad...

I absolutely adore their Radiant Foundation and Blushes, the new Shimmer Swirls, some of the eyeshadow duos are great too...

I went by the flagship store in Covent Garden this weekend and the MUA told me their closing down completely, also closing in the UK. The website will be working while they still have stock, so I don't know if they're doing final sales in the UK.

I had hopes they were only pulling out of the US but no, they're closing down completely...

Oh so sad :-(_

 
I know. I'm really sad too D:


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 10, 2007)

i saw this on a website:

Come December, Pout Cosmetics will be no longer. One of our favourite British beauty brands has been bought out by Crysallis, and they've decided that the colour cosmetics business isn't a profitable one, as despite Pout Cosmetics selling well in the UK and Europe (with 10m worth of sales), sales of Pout Cosmetics were disappointing in the US. 
Very sad news for a fun British brand, I'd suggest stocking up on your favourites now. The Pout brand will continue, but only bath and body products will be sold (boo).


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I wonder why there was not mention of this at my nearest VS & Sephora stores. Now I regret not buying the brushes I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Sephora website still has a few items, mostly lip stuff.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Oct 11, 2007)

Although I don't own many Pout products, the ones I do have are great and I absolutely ADORE the packaging.  

I wonder if it will be sent to stores like Marshall's/TJ Maxx, similar to Tony & Tina when it went out of business.  If anyone sees Pout products there, PLEASE post!


----------



## lara (Oct 11, 2007)

Pout is also being discontinued in Australia.


----------



## resin (Oct 11, 2007)

and canada too


----------

